# Help me solve this strange drip system config



## mgarofano (Apr 27, 2021)

I just moved into a new home that has a drip irrigation system. It works but I'd like to make some changes and the current config has me flummoxed. There are TWO Rainbird Anti-Siphon valves each being fed from the same source pipe. The outputs from each SEEM to T together before feeding the SAME zones. I surmised this because when I manually turn on only the first valve, ALL drip emitters in all locations output water, and, when I manually turn on the only the second valve, the output is no different - ALL drip emitters in all locations output water. When both turned on, obviously I get the same result.

Why would one have two valves feeding the same system?? I did some digging to verify the connections at the valves (pic attached-note that source pipe is going underneath (not connected to) the first valve to the second valve) but I haven't done any further digging to verify that the outputs T together (but they must be, right?). If this was your system, would you just disable one of the valves? Remove it?

Thank you in advance for your insights!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I would just assume they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

Its possible one of the valves could be manually open by the solenoid. Make sure they are both slightly hand tight.


----------

